# Schlauchboot Bodensee



## Shortay (1. Mai 2013)

Servus Boardies,

nächste Woche wollte ich mit Freundin zum Bodensee campenund evtl bissle Angeln.

Da man das nur mit Boot darf nun meine Frage.
Ich will nicht viel geld ausgeben da wir das vorerst nur den einen Samstag dann wohl brauchen werden.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Intex-Seahaw...28?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item51a5556d30


taugt sowas fürn Bodensee für 2-3 Stunden aufs wasser ?
müssen ja ned bsonders weit rausfahren mit sonem kleinen ding...
Sicherheitstechnisch mach ich mir da auch bissle sorgen je anch wellengang mit so nem "badeboot" ?

Könnt mal gerne eure meinung hier lassen oder auch paar tips vorschläge was ihr kaufen würdet/habt.

Budget sollte eigentlich 100€ ned überschreiten

Gruß Chris


----------



## Shortay (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot Bodensee*

achja mieten wär noch ne lösung aba da hab ich gesehn ein tag 80€ rum und danach is das geld weg und ich hab nedmal  kleines Boot , das wollt ich eigentlich nich. und wir wollten dann auch wenn möglich direkt am campingplatz direkt rauspaddeln nähe Friedrichshafen bis Hagnau oder so !


----------



## fabikus (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot Bodensee*

Hey servus.
Bodensee mit kleinen badebooten beangeln...hmmm 
mit bisschen glück erwischt du handlange kretzer (barsche)
Oder nen döbel. 
man darf sehr wohl vom ufer angeln. und das würde ich
dir auch empfehlen. ansitzen auf aal in der nacht
gemütlich mit nem feuerlein.
Alternativ die häfen. 
wenn boot, dann was richtiges. so hast du mit sicherheit
kein spass.
Gruss f.


----------



## FT_07 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot Bodensee*

Wie wär`s damit?
http://www.amazon.de/Sevylor-Schlauchboot-Kajak-Riviera-205514/dp/B004ITO2Q2


----------



## Shortay (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot Bodensee*

Danke für die antworten! Habe nun eh gelesen das man ja in Ö ohne angelschein und freundin mit ne rute rauswerfen könnte also Ufer wär glaub doch ganz gut.
Das Sevylor is mir zu lang und wenig breit. glaub als bootanfänger bissle kippelig ? hab da keine ahnung aba denk desto breiter desto besser liegt son ding aufm wasser 

Gruß Chris


----------



## ZanderSeifi (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot Bodensee*

Wie wäre es mit nem Belly Boot ?  Macht nen heiden spass.....


----------



## barschträumer (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot Bodensee*

Auf passen welche länge in Deutschland müssen auch Ruderboote angemeldet werden Hat mir und meinen Vater  mal 2 Tage angeln und 40 oder 50 DM gekostet

Mfg


----------



## Eckhaard (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot Bodensee*

Ich rate von Spielzeug dringend ab!

Du weißt doch wie es ist, man fährt dann doch etwas weiter raus ... Wenn dann z.B. Wind und Wellen aufkommen mit denen Du nicht gerechnet hast, biste schnell in Schwierigkeiten.

Ist mir schon mit dem Ruderboot passiert und das auf nem "kleinen" 120ha See.

Also: Boote mieten oder von Ufer.


----------

